# Feels like flying



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I was on a 1400 mile road trip checking out colleges in NY, PA, MD, NJ, and CT. On many of the paths between colleges I took rural routes. So much beauty. The hills, the valleys, the streams, the fields and farms, the flowers and budding trees. 

I have a model 3 - as I glided around curves and up and down the hills, all it took were gentle presses of my foot and direction via hand movements on a wheel. And with that I could feel the accelerations on my body and see the sights speed by as I glided a few feet off the ground ... 

... I heard no sounds of effort from a noisy engine ... no downshift jolting reminding me of the effort being applied. Rarely a need to shift foot and apply a brake ...

It seemed effortless. I pictured myself as flying but in a seated position. Accelerating forward on open stretches. A bit weirdly needing to direct speed via my right foot ... but hey, whatever it takes!

I love my car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I made a couple of those road trips back in 2019.  
It's a fairly relaxing experience in a Tesla.
Except for Boston. Nothing can make driving around Boston relaxing.



garsh said:


> That was a pretty epic 5-day road trip.
> We tossed in a visit to Milwaukee as well, just to cross Wisconsin off our states-we-haven't-visited-yet list.
> 
> View attachment 27891





garsh said:


> The second big 5-colleges-in-5-days roadtrip is now complete.
> I need a nap!
> 
> View attachment 28081


----------

